# 10 Years: Thank you, Mike!



## The WR Moderator Team

Dear Mike,

Ten years ago, on 22 July, 2004, you launched the vessel "WordReference   Forums" on the wild ocean "Internet", with the mission of exploring the   languages of the world. On your way, you've picked up many folks from   many countries and all walks of life. And some even decided to stick   around and join you on your journey.

The forums have proven to be a tremendous resource for people all over   the world who are interested in languages. From language nerds to tattoo   aficionados, and newbies to native speakers, we are all learners and  we  all benefit from this exchange of language and culture, making great   friends along the way.

Although the forums have expanded from a vessel to a flotilla, you’ve steered us all with a personal touch. So, on behalf of us sailors, scholars, searchers, holidaymakers, castaways and landlubbers you’ve picked up along the way, 

Merci, thanks, grazie, gracias, obrigada, danke, dank je, mulțumiri,   teşekkürler, תודה לך, ευχαριστώ, شكرًا , gràcies, 谢谢, diolch, ありがとう,   tack, dzięki, díky, 감사합니다, go raibh maith agat, takk, eskerrik asko,   kiitos, köszönöm, tibi gratias agimus!

Wishing you all the best for the next ten years!


----------



## swift

Thank you, Mike!

And, of course, thanks to all the members of the Moderator Team!


----------



## Quaeitur

Thank you Mike and happy birthday to WR !


----------



## Michelvar

*So many people owing you big time.... Thank you Mike!*


----------



## Tenacious Learner

Hello wordreference to the world,
I just don't know how to thank you and everybody else in this forum for the great help and incredible work. But today, I'll buy a cake and I'll put ten candles to celebrate this anniversary. Long life to you, all of you. 

TL


----------



## mkellogg

That is nice of you, but let's keep the focus on thanking you all, the contributors (and moderators who are major contributors).

You all are the ones helping others and creating this great resource.  I might be the publisher here, but you are the authors!

For everybody else, the moderators are major contributors, but also the glue that holds this whole operation together.  They deserve an awful lot of the thanks, too.


----------



## azz

This is an excellent educational site. 
I love it.
A big thanks to all the people who make it work!!!

Azz.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Thank you, Mike! And thank you all forum members & fellow moderators!
I hope this cake is big enough so everyone can have a piece:


----------



## jann

WR is such an amazing thing to be involved in and I am very grateful to the the members and colleagues who have taught me so much over the years.  Thanks for keeping the lights on, Mike.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Mike, great thanks for devising, developing and maintaining this brilliant tool. Great thanks to all the members and to the moderators for their contributions too. Many happy returns, Wordreference forums !


----------



## frida-nc

This is truly a cause for celebration. I'm so glad we're all in this together.  The rewards have been beyond expectation, and my learning continues every day!
A sincere thanks from me--to everyone!


----------



## snarkhunter

The state of mind that prevails on this forum (i.e. volunteering and sharing) is something quite unusual over the internet. It's really nice that such a place may exist - and seeing that it has been around for ten years makes this a definite achievement!

I'm glad to be "in"...
Thank you, all! (... and thank you, Mike!)


----------



## DearPrudence

Mike, thank you so much for creating this great place, where we don't waste time but keep on learning.
And thank you all for your insightful contributions, which taught me so much about languages.

*Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

(sorry, I still suck at adding images! )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Thank you very much Mike from someone who's been here for almost 10 years! 
Words cannot tell what WRF means to me *


----------



## maidinbedlam

Thanks Mike for everything WR has given me; I hope I have also contributed a little


----------



## Passante

Happy birthday and many more!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Glad to be here


----------



## Bark

Thank you Mike! You may say you're only the publisher but without you this wouldn't be possible, many thanks!

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Great job Mike and the moderators! (souds like a band from the seventies  )

Jasper


----------



## kiskocolonia

Gracias chavales!
WR is the best, and will ever be, dictionary in the world. Just unbeatable!


----------



## Thime

Thank you, Mike!
I think this is one of the most useful forum in the world!!!


----------



## Chez

A landmark indeed!

I love it.

Thank you everyone for contributing!


----------



## Kecha

Yeah, Happy birthday, and thank you!


----------



## Borderer

A million thanks to Mike and everyone who makes this forum work so well - Living in a rural place, with little access to Spanish language texts, magazines, etc. or other Spanish speakers, WR not only serves as an invaluable resource for my work, but is a great place to dip in and learn about the wonderful world that is the Spanish language.
Here's to another 10 years 
B.xxx


----------



## danalto

*

*****G r a z i e, M i c h e l e!*****
*​


*AND A VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY SPECIAL GRAZIE TO ALL THE WONDERFUL WR MODS!!! LUV YA, GUYS! 
*​


----------



## Liam Lew's

Happy Birthday, Wordreference. 
Many Thanks to Mike for providing this more than valuable place, many thanks to the moderators for making sure everything is running smoothly and many thanks to all the members for the great contributions and discussions.


----------



## NoH8

Thanks to Mike and all the mods, good job!


----------



## Charlie Parker

I owe a big debt of gratitude to you Mike, to all the moderators who give so generously of their time and to all the members who have helped me so much over the years. To say that WordReference has been a big part of my life would be an understatement. I could never have gotten where I am today in my career without the help and encouragement of members who kindly and patiently responded to all my questions. I simply cannot say enough about WordReference. I recommend it to all my students and colleagues. Not only have I learned a great deal through this site, I have also made some wonderful friends who have enriched my life.


----------



## LART01

Thanks Mike for this invaluable contribution and happy returns


----------



## AndyRoo

Happy birthday to you 
Happy birthday to you 
Happy birthday dear Mike and the mods and the wonderful wr forum
Happy birthday to you


----------



## Vanda

OBRIGADA, MIKINHO! 
Thanks for providing us this place, our 2nd home, to learn and get to know so many people. I learn something new - even in my own language - everyday! And I have so many new real besides virtual new friends thanks to WR! We are the best! Best forum ever!


----------



## King Crimson

Hi Mike,
I have really enjoyed the time spent on WR exchanging ideas with other foreros, not to mention the opportunity I was given to contribute to the forum as a translator for the Italian-English forum, which was an added bonus.
 Keep up the good work


----------



## chipulukusu

I wish I had discovered Word Reference in 2004, NOT in 2012... so much time, fun and food for thoughts lost!
Thank you Mike, please keep on the great job!
Giannicola


----------



## SergueiL

10 years ? Not more ? WF is so essential I thought it was older than me.  Longue vie à ce site !


----------



## Xavier da Silva

Thank you very much.

This forum is great. It is very helpful.


Congratulations! 

Best wishes,


----------



## carolineR

The WR Moderator Team said:


> Dear Mike,
> Ten years ago, on 22 July, 2004, you launched the vessel "WordReference   Forums" on the wild ocean "Internet", ... the forums have expanded from a vessel to a flotilla...


 a vessel ? a flotilla ? an argosy ! an Armada !
Thank you ever so much Mike and all the rest of you out there !
yours, *very* sincerely CarolineR


----------



## johngiovanni

It's lovely to have the opportunity to join in the celebration and to say a sincere thanks to Mike and to all the moderators for WRF.

Regards and best wishes to you all,

John


----------



## colombinegrant

Hola, 

Bonjour et bon anniversaire


Feliz cumpleaños WordReferences. 
Gracias por todas las informaciones que aprendemos gracias a este sitio. 
Cordialmente


----------



## eli7

Thank you for being the person who cares. Some people pass through this world and leave it just as they found it. But people like you take the time to do special things for others that make the world more beautiful.

Me, on behalf of every Iranian member in this forum, thank you Mike, and the moderators and all the members who are here to help. May God bless you all 

Happy birthday forum


----------



## Bevj

Thank you Mike for this brilliant place for learning and sharing.
Thank you too for giving me the opportunity to contribute to its smooth running.

Here's to the next ten years


----------



## Kar.ma

I am happy to join all of you in this exciting celebration. I am very thankful to WordReference Forum, which is an invaluable resource for every language learner in the world. Thanks Mike, thanks moderators, thanks to all users as occasional contributors.
Glad to be here today,
Kar.ma


----------



## bondia

Thank you, Mike, for the email sent to those of us who haven't been around the Forum in a while. This was a very thoughtful gesture. I, too, hope to run across some old friends in the happy 10th birthday thread.
Well said, eli7 in your above post.
All the best


----------



## kayokid

Thank you, Mike, moderators and members. What a great source of information! I've learned so much...


----------



## Wordsmyth

An enormous thank you to Mike, to all the moderators, and to everyone I've met, been helped by (and hopefully helped) in my 9½ years here.

This thread, and the other celebratory ones started this morning, show just how much WRF is appreciated and loved by so many people. These threads have also served to make me realise how big our community has become, and that it's easy to lose track of 'old acquaintances'. I'm seeing names here that take me back to the early days, people whose paths I haven't crossed for a very long time. So my buddy list (remember when that's what we called the Contacts list?) is going to get a bit longer now. 

Once again, congrats and thanks for the first 10 years. I'm looking forward to the next 10.

Ws


----------



## Aryetti

I don't think there is something left to say, I put myself in the bunch of people and politely bow my head and say "THANK YOU Mike for all of this, thank you for this opportunity". 
We all love you


----------



## elirlandes

Go raibh míle maith agut, a Mhike!

A thousand thanks Mike, for creating this wonderful space for us all.

Hello to all my old friends! I haven't been around so much since I became an ex-Mod... Thanks to you all as well for your efforts and friendship!


----------



## petit1

Thank you so much, Mike and your helpful moderators. I discovered Wordreference accidentally and have nearly never missed one day since. Just great! One day without WR is one day without sunshine.


----------



## chipulukusu

The WR Moderator Team said:


> Merci, thanks, grazie, gracias, obrigada, danke, dank je, mulțumiri,   teşekkürler, תודה לך, ευχαριστώ, شكرًا , gràcies, 谢谢, diolch, ありがとう,   tack, dzięki, díky, 감사합니다, go raibh maith agat, takk, eskerrik asko,   kiitos, köszönöm, tibi gratias agimus!
> 
> Wishing you all the best for the next ten years!



...natotela sana Ba Mike! (ciBemba for  _Thank you very much Uncle Mike!  _)


----------



## Atlante Fou

Thank you, everyone on the WR team and especially Mike, for providing us with one of the best ways on the net to check our language !
Happy 10th anniversary, Word Reference !


----------



## carola_fariasm

Thank you so much for your help and support. 
Besos y abrazos. Kisses and hugs.


----------



## tepatria

I have learned so much and met so many great people! I'm proud to be part of this exceptional forum. Hurray for us!!!


----------



## fsabroso

Mike, you did it! 

Thank you for create a site not just for translation but to place where many people can interact and learn about each other's culture; and where we have created many friendships that became real strong.

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## ShineLikeStars

This is THE language forum and resource I ALWAYS turn to. So grateful that it exists and thank you for coming up with this wonderful idea. It has helped me tremendously over the yers, many thanks, Mike!


----------



## lauranazario

Thank you, Mike Kellogg, for bringing together so many language enthusiasts from all over the globe!
It's an honor to be part of the wonderful WR community.


----------



## seekenglish

生日快乐, my favourite forum！
非常感谢, Mike! 
Though I'm new in the forum, I've learnt a lot here. 
Thanks to Mike and the team!


----------



## belén

Thank you for everything, Mike. I cannot tell you how much you and WR mean to me.
Big hug to all who make this such a great place.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

The first ten of many tenth! Congrats!


----------



## kelore

Thank you!


----------



## rusita preciosa

Happy anniversary WR and thank you Mike!
How about 10 more years?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Thanks, Mike, for let us being part of this wonderful site. Congrats!

Greetings from *San Salvador, El Salvador*.


----------



## elemika

*СПАСИБО*


----------



## elivaos

Thank you all (Mike, moderators, contributors) for this wonderful site!! 
Success with the next 10 and 100 years!


----------



## Miss Julie

Kudos and thanks to you, Mike!


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Meus parabéns ao fórum pelo seu aniversário, e a todos os que dele participam, pois sempre há do outro lado alguém que nos ajuda, e também ajudamos quando temos condições para tanto. 

Maria Leopoldina


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Thank you so much everyone!!! Our customers must be very grateful too, because all the members of the WR Forum help improve the quality of translations!!! Don't' know how a translation was ever done without WordReference!


----------



## Lone_Wolf

I would like to Thank EACH and EVERYONE OF YOU for this forum and I am sincerely happy to be learning through your help.

So, to Mike, The Moderators and all of you who post here and are willing to help others learn the world's many magnificent languages:

شكرا جزيلا , Muchas Gracias,  بہت شکریہ , 
Merci beaucoup. 

LW.


----------



## Lems

Congrats Mike and all the amazing team!!!!
I miss the time when I was part of this wonderful group. Had quite good moments here.
Cheers!!!
Paulo Leme


----------



## Janulka

Also my thanks to all of you, the founders, the moderators and all the members, you make my life and work much easier... actually I can hardly immagine my translator job without you anymore! 
Děkuji!


----------



## jazyk

Without WR even my personal life wouldn't be the same. I'm very grateful to and for it.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Mike

Et joyeux anniversaire !


----------



## RyanRayLA

Seriously, dude.. this place is the bomb diggity (is that one on the books? can someone translate to French and Spanish, please?).. Thank you a million times over!!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mike, what would I (and literally thousands of others) do without WordReference? Many, many thanks for the original idea, and for all the effort you have put in getting the site running more smoothly all the time.


----------



## araceli

Congratulations to Mike, moderators and foreros!
I like very much *The Talking Dictionary (WR)*.
Regards


----------



## xiancee

Thanks to you Mike and congratulations for the great work!


----------



## kidika

Hey, the baby has turned into a child!
Congrats! Hope to keep visiting you when you get to be a teenager, an adult...To infinity and beyond!


----------



## SwissPete

Congratulations and thank you, Mike.

Will you now be granted TENure?


----------



## Runs With Vowels

Kudos, congrats, and many thanks for ten years of this wonderful language community!


----------



## Loob

Ten years would merit fancy rhyme
(Had we but words enough and time)
But you're a better man that I am
If you can find a rhyme for ... Kellogg.


----------



## owlman5

Congratulations, Mike, on the great success of your enterprise.  Ten years is a good stretch, but I hope that WR lasts for at least a century.


----------



## suzi br

Loob said:


> Ten years would merit fancy rhyme
> (Had we but words enough and time)
> But you're a better man that I am
> If you can find a rhyme for ... Kellogg.



This cornflake, lady, were no crime.

Dreadful puns aside, 'big-up' Mike.  This site is an amazing place and I very much appreciate your endeavour.

Thank- you, and happy anniversary.


----------



## mkellogg

Lems said:


> I miss the time when I was part of this wonderful group. Had quite good moments here.


Paulo, I see you on Facebook, so I don't miss you too much. Thanks for stopping by!



jazyk said:


> Without WR even my personal life wouldn't be the same. I'm very grateful to and for it.


Jazyk, great to see you here.  Give my best to your family...

Again, thank you all for the congratulations, but it is, of course, the whole community that makes the place work.


----------



## EddieZumac

Congratulations for 10 wonderful years.


----------



## Silver

Much appreciated!


----------



## constantlyconfused

An invaluable resource that has been helping me for 7 years now - I really don't know what I'd do without it!
Thank you to Mike, and a big thanks also to the moderators and those who give their time to help others with informed answers.


----------



## ireney

Many, many thanks from the bottom of my heart! It's a wonderful place to hang out and such a wonderful resource!


----------



## danielfranco

Dear Mike,

I baked you a cake… but I ated it, sorries.

No, but seriously, thanks a million for this wonderful website. Here's to ten more years of uninterrupted success! And many more!

D


----------



## Moritzchen

Oh, fudge!
There are two of these!!!!
Mike, you found the philosophers' stone for anyone and everyone who's after deciphering the differences and likenesses in languages.
(Asides from bringing me back to the forum for a minute)


----------



## tobegood

Thank you, all of the contributors and participants of this great forum.
I discovered this language learning site less than a year ago, and it has since been a place I would visit from time to time.


----------



## MikeLynn

A big thank you to Mike and the whole team of wonderful people who have made this Forum possible. I guess it's time to start a brand new decade and hope it is as good as this one has been.
Mike


----------



## Sempervirens

Bravo, Mike! Ottimo sito, dove gli utenti possono discutere in un clima rilassato e con profitto! 

Bravi anche tutti gli utenti che hanno mantenuto in vita il sito! 

S.V


----------



## bernardette

Thanks to everyone, Mike and the moderators, and to all of the contributors for all the help, understanding and education over the years!


----------



## Ghabi

Thank you everyone for making this place possible!


----------



## abdulwahid

Thank you for creating this forum! It's a wonderful resource, and a big thank you to all moderators and participators!


----------



## 221BBaker

Thanks for making such an useful resource possible. Congratulations. Well done, everyone.

Gràcies WR, i per molts anys.


----------



## nightdragon

Thank you ,Mike, and all moderator and members


----------



## powerhousebridge

I am from Kerala, the small State in India, and an ardent admirer of English language.As a novice in English I have so many difficulties in learning process .with out a mentor it is very difficult to learn a new language .In such circumstance I post a thread in World Reference Forumn and got the correct answer.As far as I am concerned WR is my mentor
"Jai'' World Reference Forum
'Jai'  Mike


----------



## ewie

Loob said:


> Ten years would merit fancy rhyme
> (Had we but words enough and time)
> But you're a better man than I am
> If you can find a rhyme for ... Kellogg.


*An Untalkative Horse, or: The Silent Gee-gee*_

There was a young fellogg named Kellogg_
_Who created a website well mellogg;
When its birthday came round
The membership found
A party with (wait for it) jellogg.


_Okay, I cheated a _bit_.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Curious. I have just noticed a participant with 2,500 posts (0.99 daily average), most of them questions with answers s/he doesn't always thanks, whose last visit to the forums was less than 12 hours ago, and who hasn't posted in this thread. I wonder if there are many more like this...

Powerhousebridge, your post is a beutiful counter-example to this attitude. It does encourage me (and surely others) to continue contributing in these wonderful forums.


----------



## bondia

ewie said:


> *An Untalkative Horse, or: The Silent Gee-gee*_
> 
> There was a young fellogg named Kellogg_
> _Who created a website well mellogg;
> When its birthday came round
> The membership found
> A party with (wait for it) jellogg.
> 
> 
> _Okay, I cheated a _bit_.



 albeit the bit of cheating.. loved it.
Untalkative horse.. as Tommy Cooper would've said.. oh, can't think of anything he might have said..


----------



## PreshussPuppy

WRdotcom is a treasure that saves my butt often.  There is nothing like getting advice from a native speaker, and this is the perfect go-to place for that.  Thank you Mike, moderators and members!


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> Curious. I have just noticed a participant with 2,500 posts (0.99 daily average), most of them questions with answers s/he doesn't always thanks, whose last visit to the forums was less than 12 hours ago, and who hasn't posted in this thread. I wonder if there are many more like this...
> 
> Powerhousebridge, your post is a beutiful counter-example to this attitude. It does encourage me (and surely others) to continue contributing in these wonderful forums.



I think there are many more like powerhousebridge than the participant you mentioned before. At least, I hope so.
Greetings, amigo. Alegría tener contacto contigo. Todo bien.


----------



## Vanda

Oldy Nuts said:


> Curious. I have just noticed a participant with 2,500 posts (0.99 daily average), most of them questions with answers s/he doesn't always thanks, whose last visit to the forums was less than 12 hours ago, and who hasn't posted in this thread. I wonder if there are many more like this...
> 
> Powerhousebridge, your post is a beutiful counter-example to this attitude. It does encourage me (and surely others) to continue contributing in these wonderful forums.



Unfortunately there are, ONuts. I have a bunch in the PT forums who wouldn't dare to leave a message here. 
Ewie, como sempre impagável!


----------



## swift

But this is a _celebration_ thread, isn't it?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I _was_ celebrating with my mention to powerhousebridge and the many, many more like him. And I did post my own thanks many messages ago. I apologize if I gave a wrong impression with my comment on a case that impressed me as curious.


----------



## el_novato

Wow!

It is like close and open my eyes.  Ten years!

Congratulations to all of you for this project.

This is an important and great celebration.



I really want to say  congratulation and great job to mkellog, and of course, take the opportunity to say the same to all of you who makespossible this site:Keep helping to others and make this site a wonderful site to help and learn!

By the way, I see a lot of new faces. I started here ten years ago but I had not had the opportunity to log-in and this bring me a lot of memories. I hope to have the opportunity to visit this site once in a while.

Congratulations!!!

Sincerely

el_novato


----------



## cocacolakid

Thank you - this site has proved invaluable and I find translations for words that just aren't available elsewhere.


----------



## Wordsmyth

ewie said:


> *An Untalkative Horse, or: The Silent Gee-gee*_
> 
> There was a young fellogg named Kellogg_
> _Who created a website well mellogg;
> When its birthday came round
> The membership found
> A party with (wait for it) jellogg.
> 
> 
> _Okay, I cheated a _bit_.


 Excellent bit of cheating lateral thinking there, ewie. Could have been put to music by that 60s group, The Trows, ... or recited by Verne's character, Phileas Fow.

If you and Mrs L are setting a trend here, Mike could end up with a whole anthology of anniversary verse!

Ws


----------



## LisaPaloma

I can't say enough about what is not only a great reference site, but continues to get better and better, both technically (ease of use) and in terms of content! I go to WordReference before I consult any other source! Thanks for your hard work and continued support!


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> I
> I apologize if I gave a wrong impression with my comment on a case that impressed me as curious.



No, you didn't


----------



## izayoi

Thanks a lot for this awesome site!


----------



## Vanda

Oldy Nuts said:


> I _was_ celebrating with my mention to powerhousebridge and the many, many more like him. And I did post my own thanks many messages ago. I apologize if I gave a wrong impression with my comment on a case that impressed me as curious.


No, you didn't.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Very Happy Birthday, Wordreference!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Thanks, my dear friends from Illes Balears (where I have never been) and that Beagá with such wonderful nearby marvels.


----------



## Nino83

Congratulations, Mike! 
A community which unites competence and pleasantness at the same time. 

A little suggestion to improve the site: it would be funny to have more bilingual dictionaries (for Nordic languages, Dutch, for example). 

Best Regards


----------



## Moda4

Aw well done guys! 10 years is brilliant!! Thank you Mike and all the moderators and contributors. Before I knew WR existed, I just never really found the linguistic answers I was looking for. So many times, those wee doubts remained just that - doubts. WR changed that and the whole concept of it is  inspiring.

Good on ye!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, Mike, on a job *WELL *done!

Thank you so very much for all your work and ingenuity and patience,
Jennie

Edit:  I couldn't either upload or link properly to any photos today, or I would have ... the anniversary traffic must be huge!


----------



## Salvage

Thank you Mike.  

I believe that Word Reference is in the same category as Wikipedia for being a universally used tool that benefits all, and makes the world a closer community.


----------



## Blackman

Thank you Mike, for having changed my life for ever.


----------



## natkretep

For all the ten full years
Of facing our tongue's fears,
Thank you Mister Kellogg
For a really swell log!


----------



## passengerman

There is no much things to tell with my intermediate English.  Just, this is one of the most succesful projects I have ever seen, and well done.


----------



## Alice_2.0

I already posted on the banner's thread, but I wanted to thank the owner of this amazing site... Thank you very much Mike, I think you can be more than proud of what you've achieved here.

Congratulations and long life WordReference!


----------



## pob14

Thanks Mike, this is a massive undertaking and one of the best-run sites on the internet.


----------



## mikichan

Thank you so much Mike for creating this wonderful forum!


----------



## wayoutwest888

Many thanks to Mike, the moderators and everybody who has answered my innocent questions.


----------



## sb70012

Oh my god. You all surprised me. Thanks a million for handling such a helpful forum. Dear moderators, we will never forget your favors.


----------



## cecillian

_დიდი მადლობა _WordReference and Happy Birthday Mike!
 
_ We really needed such thing and you gave us one._

_*ჩვენ ყველა შენ მიყვარხარ *_


----------



## london calling

Happy Birthday WRF (and congrats to Mike!)

As they say in Italy, if it didn't already exist, someone would have to invent it.


----------



## jetset

Thank you Mike, and thank you all for your contributing, moderating...
I'm joining others in saying this forum is a special place, I love it.
Long life to WordReference


----------



## lapdwicks

Congratulations.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Thank you to all the moderators, contributors and to Mike especially. WordReference is an absolutely invaluable tool to me on an almost daily basis since I first joined 6 years ago. Long may it continue!


----------



## Bonjules

As a language resource, it must be said, WR is formidable and probably without equal on the net.
We all have greatly benefited from that and owe you, Mike, many thanks!


----------



## YellowOnline

Thank you for creating one of the few really global forums.

Dankuwel!
Merci!
Danke sehr!


----------



## dexterciyo

10 years already? Wow, time goes really fast... Congratulations for this amazing forum, and everyone who makes this possible. All the best!


----------



## shawnee

I came here for some specific help one day. Now I come here every day to feed my curiosity. I also congratulate this site and its creator MK, while also adding the the moderators here are absolute treasures.


----------



## Ellea1

I love WR because it helps me a lot.  Thanks Mike and thanks to the Moderators.
This forum is great!


----------



## elfa

My life has been immeasurably enriched by (almost) daily visits to the site. Happy Birthday, and thanks to all the Mods, and Mike.


----------



## Willower

A big thank you to Mike, to all the Moderators and to the regular contributors who are so generous with their time and knowledge...  _diolch yn fawr!_


----------



## joelooc

Thanks for giving people of good will this brilliant tool of mutual understanding.


----------



## curiosone

Thanks for everything, Mike.  I wave at you from the plane, every time I sneak home to the States, heading for Norfolk (often my first destination).


----------



## Jasquil

Thank you Mike for creating this wonderful forum! My words are not enough to express my gratitude to you and all the moderators. To me, you are the greatest teachers whom I luckily have a chance to learn English with.

Jasquil


----------



## sokol

Many thanks to the moderator team too, and all "standard" members for their massive contribution to the forums  it is a great place to have, even if my member status has changed from "annoying regular writer" to "very occasional reader only" ;-)


----------



## Contessina

thank you so much mike. You save our lives daily!!!


----------



## gengo

Although we contributors may be the wood that fuels the warm fire that is the Word Reference Forum, an initial spark is always needed to get things started, and for that, Mike, we are all in your debt.  You can truly say on your deathbed that you made the world a better place, and not all of us can do that.


----------



## crissanta

Thank you for this site, Mike and all of your coworkers. I appreciate your hard work in benefit of all of us, learners of another language. Thank you!


----------



## Chapman

This has been a total lifesaver of a website on more than a few occasions. Thanks Mike and all the moderators, and congratulations on 10 years of hard work and lots of rewards


----------



## learntheworld

Thank you very much! This site has been helping me a lot. I've learnt a lot in the forums where people are so willing to offer their help.


----------



## guilaK

Happy birthday  so many thanks for your helps and efforts.Great job.


----------



## Craicaracha

A very big thanks to the Word Reference team!  ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## boozer

This is surely a great place for language lovers like me and I love being part of it. Thank you for this, Mike.


----------



## Aída Chang

Thank you, Mike! And it's my pleasure to join and register Wordreference forum today which is the day all of you are celebrating the 10th anniversary, though I have been using it to check many words english to spanish. Happy Birthday!


----------



## MkRoz

Congratulations Mike! Even i´m not using it lately, because i´m quite busy. But sometimes i´m checking it. Regards.
Mk


----------



## DMT2013

Thank you Mike  !!!!!   

Greatings !!


----------



## applepi

Thank you very much, Mike! You and all the other moderators have made our life easier!!!!!


----------



## Jocaste

Thanks a lot Mike! Wordreference totally changed my life ... through the gift of an Irish hubby  Keep it up!


----------



## mkellogg

Jocaste said:


> Thanks a lot Mike! Wordreference totally changed my life ... through the gift of an Irish hubby


Another hidden, or at least unknown to me, forum couple!  Glad to hear it!  And good to see you here, Jocaste.


----------



## MCM.Paris

Grazie e auguroni!


----------



## bjoleniacz

I know I'm a little late, but I just wanted to express my appreciation for everything you have done in creating this ingenious forum.  I use it almost every day, and I have seen it grow over the years to become more and more helpful.  The people here are helpful and knowledgeable, and have made my love of languages so much more enjoyable, since I have the chance to communicate with other aficionados and learn from them about their language and culture.  Take care and THANK YOU!


----------



## bearded

I ''WordReference Forums'' sono ormai indispensabili per tutti coloro che si interessano alle lingue.  Grazie, Mike.


----------

